

IPhone Game “Cut the Rope” Sells 1 Million Copies in 10 Days - clyfe
http://mashable.com/2010/10/15/cut-the-rope/

======
dshankar
I understand there is a need for publishers in physical media such as Xbox
DVDs who handle the physical production and marketing.

But why is there a distinction between developers (Rovio Labs (Angry Birds),
ZeptoLab (Cut the Rope)) and publishers (Chillingo) on the iPhone?

What purpose do publishers serve on mobile device distribution?

